# Mth Z4000 transformer rewire information needed.



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Any information or videos on how to replace the power cord on the MTH Z4000 transformer?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone at least tell me what typy of power cord to use?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The power cord is pretty non-critical, a #16 2-wire polarized plug cord will do the trick just fine. I've never had to put a cord onto a Z4000, so I don't have any detailed advice, I'd just pop the top and see how it's connected.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't think I would have to do anything to this transformer either


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't think I would have to do anything to this transformer either


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Not sure about where the cord hooks up but here are some photos of the Z4000.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing you'll have to take the core out to get to the connections. The power switch is on the right up front, so the cord obviously goes up there as it's first stop.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

There is no way I can do that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> There is no way I can do that.


I guess I don't understand. They obviously started with the core out of the transformer in manufacturing, so it stands to reason that it comes out.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

What I mean is that I cannot open the transformer I don't have the tools nor do I have the knowledge or experience to replace the power cord. If this is GOOD CONDITION then I would hate to see what NEEDS WORK looks like.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a horse of a totally different color!

You started out asking for information on replacing the power cord, I assumed you were going to do the job. As far as "good condition", since I haven't seen what you see, I have no idea what the condition is.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Well if it were as easy as a few screws I would have done it myself. It appears to be more involved than that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I'm not at all sure. I looked at mine, but I don't feel like taking it apart to see how the cord is routed inside.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Trying to find a repair place now. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

These are not regular screws. What type of screws are they?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe they're security Torx screws if I remember right.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Called every appliance repair place and the 1 train shop locally and nobody can help me out. Wonderful! 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Suggest you take your Z4000 to a real hardware store (not a "home improvement" center) or an auto parts store, show them the screws and hear what they have to say.

Also, maybe you can get some ideas at this LINK. I recommend finding and using a genuine torx screwdriver bit. Never had much luck trying to substitute a "wrong" tool.

Pete


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Why was my password reset.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Why was my password reset.


Attention - Upcoming Password Changes


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

A real hardware store is extremely hard to find any more. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

OK, the screws to remove the cover are 3mm hex or allen screws. A long 3mm T handle will get you in. its a total of 7 screws on the bottom and then the top pulls off. There are three cables you ill want to unplug to completely separate the top form the bottom. Its pretty straight forward where they go but you can take photos if need be but they are also keyed to plug in one way. The cord goes under a cover or the right hand side behine the power switch. I havent been in there yet so I cant tell that information but I do have a Z4000 apart on my kitchen table I can look and see if im feeling industrious but ive been pretty busy lately


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> A real hardware store is extremely hard to find any more.


I never saw anybody put so many obstacles in front of himself. You're in Westchester? Try the Bronx. There's still a few really good hardware stores there. Does a SM-T530NU (whatever that is) have a search function? If so, use it.

Oh, nevermind. Matt gave you the answer. A long 3mm T-handle will get you in.

Pete


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't feel too bad Chief. I have had problems with both of my Z4000 transformers and they are very hard to work on. Message GunrunnerJohn. He may repair it for you, for a reasonable fee.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

I work on them, I just had our club one on the bench for popping the breaker. Had 4 bad fets on the board. So far, I have found them fairly easy to work on. If you don't know anything about electronics you're gonna be pretty hard pressed to do any repairs above a new cord but the new cord should be fairly straight forward with a few things in the way


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Send it to Matt.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Sure, I'll fix it


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Texas Pete said:


> I never saw anybody put so many obstacles in front of himself. You're in Westchester? Try the Bronx. There's still a few really good hardware stores there. Does a SM-T530NU (whatever that is) have a search function? If so, use it.
> 
> Oh, nevermind. Matt gave you the answer. A long 3mm T-handle will get you in.
> 
> Pete


Thank you for your concern about my poor confidence. I feel so much better now. Funny how the one person who should have replied to this thread didn't. Transformer is in the garbage.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Chief, seriously, you threw it out for a bad power cord? 

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Transformer is in the garbage.


The mind boggles! hwell:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

*garage 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, you had us for a minute.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Spell check /auto correct issue. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

So I installed a new 2 prong male on the pigtail that was left on this transformer today. I Here s an interesting issue now. The left (red) light comes on when I turn the transformer on. It then turns off after either a few seconds or if I can get it to stay on fr more after I raise the lever and run something then lower the lever to zero it turns off and will not turn back on. t doesn't seem to affect the operation but now I am concerned something is flopping around on the inside.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The red light will come on if both handles are not truly at zero when you power up. What you describe sounds like one of the handles may not be mechanically zeroed and is slightly off zero. The fact that it runs normally after you get it's mind right suggests there isn't any major issues in side.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

In order to zero them I would have to remove the levers only or take the whole thing apart?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'd have to at least pop the top, but that's not too difficult.

From the service guide:

*Transformer does not come out of Overload*

Make sure handles are in the OFF position.
*Check calibration of throttle pot (should be 0 ohms in the OFF position).*
Check that inductor assembly is securely mounted.
*Verify throttle pot is working properly (pot is 10K linear, should go from 0 to 10K
ohms through full range of rotation of the knob.)*
If problem still exists contact MTH Service.


----------

